# Trem Replacement/Swap Guide - What Trem will fit what cavity



## Louis Cypher

Found this on the Ibanez Forums, did check there was nothing like this already that I could find on here, so if I missed it sorry to repost (assumed this is the right section too, if not MODS: please move it, thank you)

Thought that this would be useful plus I actually wanna check with anyone out there that one of the facts is correct....

*IBANEZ EDGE-III cavity:

&#8226; Ibanez Edge into Edge-III cavity: NO

&#8226; Ibanez Lo-Pro Edge into Edge-III cavity: NO

&#8226; Ibanez Edge-Pro into Edge-III cavity: YES

&#8226; Original Floyd Rose into Edge-III cavity: YES

&#8226; Schaller Floyd Rose into Edge-III cavity: NO


on IBANEZ EDGE/LoPro EDGE cavity:

&#8226; Original Floyd Rose into Ibanez Edge/LoPro Edge cavity: YES

&#8226; Ibanez Edge-Pro into Ibanez Edge/LoPro Edge cavity: YES
*

*on IBANEZ EDGE-PRO/EDGE-PRO II cavity:

&#8226; Ibanez Edge into Ibanez Edge-Pro/Edge-Pro II cavity: NO

&#8226; Ibanez Lo-Pro Edge into Ibanez Edge-Pro/Edge-Pro II cavity: NO

&#8226; Original Floyd Rose into Ibanez Edge-Pro/Edge-Pro II cavity: YES

&#8226; Schaller Floyd Rose into Ibanez Edge-Pro/Edge-Pro II cavity: NO*

*on Original FLOYD ROSE cavity:

&#8226; Ibanez Edge into Original Floyd Rose cavity: YES

&#8226; Ibanez Lo-Pro Edge into Original Floyd Rose cavity: YES

&#8226; TRS/LoTRS/LoTRS-II cavities are not covered as ANY Floyd licensed trem (except maybe Kahler Floyds) can be easily installed in those, no works needed.*

So my question is regarding the statement in Green:
IBANEZ EDGE-PRO/EDGE-PRO II cavity will ONLY take an OFR..... Is this correct? 

I have an RG body with the trem cavity routed for an Edge Pro (Cavity was CNC'd ala an RG1570) but I would prefer to add a full locking trem. Now an OFR is no problem at all as I love Floyds, but I am after an Ibanez look to this guitar so would prefer an if possible to fit an Original Edge.

So can anyone help me out here?


----------



## Mark_McQ

I think you'd need to have the cavity lengthened slightly to take the Edge. It might fit the route, but would possibly foul the back edges as soon as you tried to pull the bar up.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Louis Cypher said:


> So my question is regarding the statement in Green:
> IBANEZ EDGE-PRO/EDGE-PRO II cavity will ONLY take an OFR..... Is this correct?
> 
> I have an RG body with the trem cavity routed for an Edge Pro (Cavity was CNC'd ala an RG1570) but I would prefer to add a full locking trem. Now an OFR is no problem at all as I love Floyds, but I am after an Ibanez look to this guitar so would prefer an if possible to fit an Original Edge.
> 
> So can anyone help me out here?


 
Basically the Edge III and Edge Pro routes are exactly the same. 

If you want to keep the Ibanez authentication look, there are a few options to take:

- Keep the Edge Pro and give it a locking stud mod. You get the feel of the original/lo pro Edge but with the lower profile of the Edge Pro. I did this to my black RG1527.

- Get a Gotoh trem. It's not exactly an OE/LPE but then again Gotoh did make the original Edge units.  A few cool byproducts that come with this: locking studs, brass sustain block, awesome torque, knife edge durability that lasts as long as an OFR, cheaper than OFR. There is some routing required: the back screws may be too long and brass block may be too tall on factory units for the Edge III/Pro cavity, but you can always get shorter ones on the Gotoh website. I did this on my Xiphos and chose the routing path, my tech did a fantastic job and can't tell at all. I did however ditch the back panel as the block was too big, but that just made setting up easier for me. 

I've never seen anyone try to replace an EP with an OE or LPE as the routing required seems more trouble than it's worth. You can see via pics on the Ibanez forum you got all your info from. If anyone reading this knows if this is possible or has done so, color me interested. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Louis Cypher

Dude
thank you that's an awesome reply and really helpful, thank you. 

Looking at the Mod and the Gotoh links right now. 

Cheers


----------



## Whammy

Louis Cypher said:


> *
>  Ibanez Lo-Pro Edge into Edge-III cavity: NO
> *



I'm confused, is No to indicate that "No it won't fit" or "No routing is required"? 
I fitted a Lo-Pro Edge into a Edge-III cavity without any issues. Perfect fit.


----------



## pushpull7

Is there a visual on how to do this locking stud mod? Just reading the words doesn't jive with me. How to get the no locking studs out and the new ones in?????


----------



## Suho

What about the Edge zero ii 7-string version vs. original floyd rose 7? I will be getting a body from Warmoth (where basically they only route for ofr7) and have been thinking about putting in an Edge ii 7 w/ the ZPS thingamabob. (I like my S5427 w/ the ZR7 and ZPS.) 

Way out there, but what about zr/zr7 compatibility with ofr/ofr7s? I know they are pretty hard to find anyway, but I have been curious.


----------



## Suitable

I hope this gets a sticky!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I just noticed this:



Whammy said:


> I'm confused, is No to indicate that "No it won't fit" or "No routing is required"?
> I fitted a Lo-Pro Edge into a Edge-III cavity without any issues. Perfect fit.


 
Got any pics? I'm very curious on how you did yours as I'd love to do something like this myself. 

So far, all reports state that a Lo-Pro won't fit on an Edge-III route:












^ That's supposed to be an Edge-Pro route from the blue Jems.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Suho said:


> What about the Edge zero ii 7-string version vs. original floyd rose 7? I will be getting a body from Warmoth (where basically they only route for ofr7) and have been thinking about putting in an Edge ii 7 w/ the ZPS thingamabob. (I like my S5427 w/ the ZR7 and ZPS.)
> 
> Way out there, but what about zr/zr7 compatibility with ofr/ofr7s? I know they are pretty hard to find anyway, but I have been curious.


 
Not sure about the actual bridge route itself but I'd imagine the back cavity will require a lot of work to fit the ZPS system in. 






You'd probably be better getting an OFR and installing a tremsetter for similar feel to the ZPS.


----------



## bob123

I have to disagree with a LOT of that list. For starters, schaller MAKES "OFR"'s, and the dimensions are IDENTICAL.

General rule of thumb, the Edge has a bit longer screws for the lock blocks so it may not fit in the same space, but most of the time it does. So this means the other floyds will fit, except the edge pro or edge zero type floyds. 

The lo pro, OFR, gotoh, schaller, knock off floyds all have the same dimensions for the most part. The lo pro is obv a bit thicker, but I've never seen that be a problem.


Edge pro's and edge zero's have ENTIRELY different routing patterns. Lo pros will fit edge pro routings, but edge pro will NOT fit lo pro routings.


----------



## Whammy

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Got any pics? I'm very curious on how you did yours as I'd love to do something like this myself.
> 
> So far, all reports state that a Lo-Pro won't fit on an Edge-III route:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ That's supposed to be an Edge-Pro route from the blue Jems.




Original Edge-III that came with the guitar...





Lo-Pro Edge I replaced the Edge-III with...





Sorry not the most detailed pictures but no routing was needed. It was a tight fit but it moves up and down without toughing anything.

You can see in this photo it's a prefect fit.
Of course YMMV. The guitar is a RGR465m.

Both photos are the same guitar just different color processing with the photos


----------



## Suho

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Not sure about the actual bridge route itself but I'd imagine the back cavity will require a lot of work to fit the ZPS system in.
> 
> You'd probably be better getting an OFR and installing a tremsetter for similar feel to the ZPS.



Thanks, that's a good point. I really like my ZR7 bridge, although I also never use the trem. Silly I guess.


----------



## Suho

bob123 said:


> ...So this means the other floyds will fit, except the edge pro or edge zero type floyds.
> 
> ...Edge pro's and edge zero's have ENTIRELY different routing patterns. Lo pros will fit edge pro routings, but edge pro will NOT fit lo pro routings.



This is very helpful to know, thanks.


----------



## myampslouder

bob123 said:


> Edge pro's and edge zero's have ENTIRELY different routing patterns. *Lo pros will fit edge pro routings, but edge pro will NOT fit lo pro routings.
> *



Dude you are backwards.

An edge zero is a very small unit. A lo pro simply will not fit in an edge zero route The edge zero can fit in a lo pro route but I believe the posts are not spaced correctly.

Please check your facts before posting I've seen you make multiple posts that are blatantly wrong and it only creates more confusion.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Whammy said:


> It was a tight fit but it moves up and down without toughing anything.
> 
> You can see in this photo it's a prefect fit.
> Of course YMMV. The guitar is a RGR465m.
> 
> Both photos are the same guitar just different color processing with the photos


 
Cheers! 

Interesting indeed. This is quite a game changer for me, now I can consider a Lo-Pro-7 to replace my Edge-Pros on my 1527s. Of course it'll be a while before the Edge-Pros wear down any time soon... or will they? 

Of course that also begs whethere I have the finances to warrant 2 Lo-Pro-7s right now too...


----------



## Suitable

^ that was an edge III swap with a lo-pro. Not edge pro swap.

The question is are the 7 string versions the same to each other as the 6er's?


----------



## bob123

myampslouder said:


> Dude you are backwards.
> 
> An edge zero is a very small unit. A lo pro simply will not fit in an edge zero route The edge zero can fit in a lo pro route but I believe the posts are not spaced correctly.
> 
> Please check your facts before posting I've seen you make multiple posts that are blatantly wrong and it only creates more confusion.



See that part in my post* YOU QUOTED* where I said "lo pros will fit in* edge pro* routings"? Yeah, I don't recall saying *ANYTHING* about saying a lo pro fits an *edge zero* routing.

Your misreading doesn't constitute my lack of knowledge*, bro. Read for comprehension before "calling someone out" next time, k? 

edit: Im also curious as to these "multiple posts where I post blatantly wrong information"... please elucidate that for me  
*


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Suitable said:


> ^ that was an edge III swap with a lo-pro. Not edge pro swap.
> 
> The question is are the 7 string versions the same to each other as the 6er's?



Edge Pro and Edge III routes are the same as each other. 

And yeah, whether the 7 string versions, not sure about it either. I wish Gotoh would make a 7 string version of their FR already.


----------



## myampslouder

bob123 said:


> See that part in my post* YOU QUOTED* where I said "lo pros will fit in* edge pro* routings"? Yeah, I don't recall saying *ANYTHING* about saying a lo pro fits an *edge zero* routing.
> 
> Your misreading doesn't constitute my lack of knowledge*, bro. Read for comprehension before "calling someone out" next time, k?
> 
> edit: Im also curious as to these "multiple posts where I post blatantly wrong information"... please elucidate that for me
> *



I will admit to my mistake about the edge zero and I must have been drunk when I posted and I apologize. 

But as far the the edge pro and lo pro. Its still wrong. A lo pro will not fit and edge pro route. The edge pro will fit a lo pro route but the posts are spaced differentially


----------



## bob123

myampslouder said:


> I will admit to my mistake about the edge zero and I must have been drunk when I posted and I apologize.
> 
> But as far the the edge pro and lo pro. Its still wrong. A lo pro will not fit and edge pro route. The edge pro will fit a lo pro route but the posts are spaced differentially



I accept your apology, but please be more careful in the future I suppose.

That said...
No. Thats completely wrong. The Lo pro and edge pro have the EXACT SAME physical dimensions. However, the edge pro has lower saddles and a wider block. What this means, a Lo Pro WILL fit edge pro routing, but an edge pro will NOT fit lo pro routings.

I own many of these guitars with all of these trems (I have about 30 ibanez guitars right now), if you guys can hold your horses until I get home this weekend, I will do an actual "no bullshit" trem swap guide. Im 100% positive on most of these swaps. The post spacing on edge pros, edges, and lo pros is 100% identical! 

I will say, the edge zero is 100% its own thing. Trying to swap that out, will definitely take some skillful routing. The rest of them? wont take much, if any work.


----------



## inactive0909

Does the 1st post apply to the 7 strings as well, would an official floyd rose 7 fit in an rg7620?


----------



## cardinal

This is an old thread, but I notice some confusion so I'll add my recent experience with 7 string trems:

Edge 7 Route: OFR7 almost fits. You have to grind off a touch of the treble-side baseplate or lightly sand the treble side of the trem route. But plenty of space for the Floyd string lock screws. 

Edge Pro 7 Route: Lo Pro 7 will NOT fit. The "shoulders" of the trem (not the part where the fine tuners are, but the two wider shoulders) extend too far backwards to fit in the route. It wil not fit, at least on the 1527M body I was playing with.

OFR7 Route: I suspect there's some variability here, but at least on the one I was playing with, the Lo Pro 7 does NOT fit. The Lo Pro 7 is too wide across.


----------



## ABorC

The 40 mm block size on a Gotoh Floyd is too tall for an Edge III cavity. Gotoh offers both 33 and 36 mm alternates. Will the 36 mm fit, or do i need to go as small as 33 mm, anyone?


----------



## aqa

This is not my guitar, but I just installed a gotoh Floyd in a old rg 270, and I'm really happy with it, is a superior tremolo, it fits great

Darkling Designs Ibanez RG470 Rebuild and Modification Project


----------



## ABorC

aqa said:


> This is not my guitar, but I just installed a gotoh Floyd in a old rg 270, and I'm really happy with it, is a superior tremolo, it fits great
> 
> Darkling Designs Ibanez RG470 Rebuild and Modification Project



Funny, I just posted earlier today asking about the smaller Gotoh block size options, to avoid the too-tall block problem you ran into on your project.


----------



## aqa

I losted the back cover, so it was never be a problem


----------



## ABorC

Bump. Some Ebay sellers of used Edge III trems have told me the trem block height is 30mm. Smallest Gotoh trem block size is 33mm. Really need to know if there is spare space in that Edge III cavity to accommodate the taller Gotoh block without it protruding out of the cavity. Someone, please!


----------



## cardinal

Just use a ruler and get a ballpark of how much space you have.


----------



## 1b4n3z

This might of marginal interest, but anyway, here goes. I have a late 80's/early 90's ESP Horizon, came stock with the ESP Synclair tremolo. The trem is quite good actually, a large steel (?) sustain block with an integrated tremstop (!) and a nice overall feel to it. However, as the trem has not been manufactured for perhaps 20 years now, there might come a time when no replacement parts can be found at all. Therefore I decided to put the Synclair aside while it's still mint. The replacement I had in mind was the Gotoh GE1996T bridge, according to many the best FR style trem around.

The swap went smoothly not the slightest problem. Caveat - my guitar has a non-recessed bridge mounting system, so the only potential culprits were the stud/post spacing and the route clearance for the tremolo arm socket. Both were just fine, the swap is really just a drop-in and go.


----------



## cardinal

More info for the thread. 

Because I can't leave well enough alone, I put an OFR7 into an Ibanez with a Edge Pro 7 route. Not a direct swap. The OFR baseplate had to be ground down at multiple spots (entire back, along the treble-side edge including the tip by the knife edge). And I had to use shorter string lock bolts on the low B and low E strings.


----------



## Gouzou

Hi all, sorry for bumping with a somewhat noobish question but ...

I have this old and worn RG7620, I'll have to take it to some guitar tech for fret work, and as I'm having real trouble with the Lo-Pro Edge 7 bridge ( rusted here and there, really worn knives and posts ), I was noodling with the idea of dropping in a ball-bearing ZR7 unit. 

The guitar is reddish natural-wood finish ( see my avatar ;-) ) , so it's no problem to route the tremolo cavities front and back to accomodate the ZR, springs and ZPS, as well as enlarging a littles the posts cavities if needed.
I'd be in trouble nonetheless if the ZR7 posts are smaller or differently spaced comparing to Lo-Pro Edge 7 posts ... 

On the other hand I could not understand in preceeding posts if the ZR is deemed uncompatible because it needs cavities routed or because its posts are really different and spaced differently ... and other forums get me confused between 6 and 7 strings trem versions.

any help ?


----------



## Nezdrav

I cant seem to find anything about an ILT1 trem. anyone knows what trem unit would fit with no drilling, a direct swap?


----------



## cardinal

Gouzou said:


> Hi all, sorry for bumping with a somewhat noobish question but ...
> 
> I have this old and worn RG7620, I'll have to take it to some guitar tech for fret work, and as I'm having real trouble with the Lo-Pro Edge 7 bridge ( rusted here and there, really worn knives and posts ), I was noodling with the idea of dropping in a ball-bearing ZR7 unit.
> 
> The guitar is reddish natural-wood finish ( see my avatar ;-) ) , so it's no problem to route the tremolo cavities front and back to accomodate the ZR, springs and ZPS, as well as enlarging a littles the posts cavities if needed.
> I'd be in trouble nonetheless if the ZR7 posts are smaller or differently spaced comparing to Lo-Pro Edge 7 posts ...
> 
> On the other hand I could not understand in preceeding posts if the ZR is deemed uncompatible because it needs cavities routed or because its posts are really different and spaced differently ... and other forums get me confused between 6 and 7 strings trem versions.
> 
> any help ?



Sorry for the late response, but the posts are spaced differently too. 



Nezdrav said:


> I cant seem to find anything about an ILT1 trem. anyone knows what trem unit would fit with no drilling, a direct swap?



Sorry, haven't heard of that one.


----------



## takotakumi

Kind of a necrobump but...

So in conclusion, the Lo-Pro 7 will not fit a Edge Pro-7?
There were comments that said it would and would not so just asking to be reassured..

I have an Ibanez RG1527 and would like to upgrade to a Lo-Pro..

If not, Im guessing my only possible upgrades would be stud locks and FU block?

Thanks


----------



## cardinal

takotakumi said:


> Kind of a necrobump but...
> 
> So in conclusion, the Lo-Pro 7 will not fit a Edge Pro-7?
> There were comments that said it would and would not so just asking to be reassured..
> 
> I have an Ibanez RG1527 and would like to upgrade to a Lo-Pro..
> 
> If not, Im guessing my only possible upgrades would be stud locks and FU block?
> 
> Thanks



I tried to put a Lo Pro 7 onto an Ibanez RG8127 and the Lo Pro did not fit into the route for the Edge Pro 7. I don't know what others have experienced.


----------



## Dooky

takotakumi said:


> Kind of a necrobump but...
> 
> So in conclusion, the Lo-Pro 7 will not fit a Edge Pro-7?
> There were comments that said it would and would not so just asking to be reassured..
> 
> I have an Ibanez RG1527 and would like to upgrade to a Lo-Pro..
> 
> If not, Im guessing my only possible upgrades would be stud locks and FU block?
> 
> Thanks



The Edge Pro is of same quality as the Lo-Pro. Main difference is the saddle design. But they are both equal in terms of quality. I'd just go the locking studs if I were you


----------



## takotakumi

I keep coming again to this thread haha

The first page says that the LO-TRSII or the one found RG7420 would be a direct swap for a OFR. However, did some diggining and apparently you have to swap the studs entirely? Since the studs are different than a OFR. 

This is what I found:
http://www.metalguitarist.org/forum...ics-and-diy/41969-tech-swap-lo-trs7-ofr7.html

Any feedback on this?

Might possible be able to get a 7420 but the process of having to change the studs entirely scares me, and if I got a tech to do it + ordering ofr and all of that kind of makes we wanna wait a bit more and simply get a 1527 or 7620 so save all that hassle.


----------



## cardinal

You can use the OFR7 with the old 7420 studs. The 7420 atuds are smaller than what come with Floyds, but they are functional.

If you don't already have an OFR7 laying around and you won't accept playing the LoTRS, just wait for a 1527 or 7620. It's easier and cheaper than messing with a 7420.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Apologies for hhe necro bump. 

But does anyone know if the Lo Pro or Edge Pro will fit into the Edge Zero cavity? 7 string specifically. Looking to swap out the Edge Zero in my Greendot UV70P.


----------



## takotakumi

HUGH JAYNUS said:


> Apologies for hhe necro bump.
> 
> But does anyone know if the Lo Pro or Edge Pro will fit into the Edge Zero cavity? 7 string specifically. Looking to swap out the Edge Zero in my Greendot UV70P.



It depends, which zero do you have?

The first zero system differs entirely routing-wise. For instance, this zero system uses the thumbscrew+zps aid plus different spring locations vs the standard claw system from the lopro/edges. 

The second one looks the same but the back routing uses claws like the edge/lopro, but i am unsure as far as how similar the routing is.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

takotakumi said:


> It depends, which zero do you have?
> 
> The first zero system differs entirely routing-wise. For instance, this zero system uses the thumbscrew+zps aid plus different spring locations vs the standard claw system from the lopro/edges.
> 
> The second one looks the same but the back routing uses claws like the edge/lopro, but i am unsure as far as how similar the routing is.



I’m pretty sure it will be with the claw (I haven’t received it yet, it’s on order). But will it fit either. I’m going to block it anyway.


----------



## takotakumi

HUGH JAYNUS said:


> I’m pretty sure it will be with the claw (I haven’t received it yet, it’s on order). But will it fit either. I’m going to block it anyway.


May I ask why you want to replace it if you're going to block it?


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

More comfortable. I prefer Ibanez trems over hardtails. Ive played every combination. And nothing beats a blocked ibanez trem. They have the best tension, tuning stability, and comfort. But the zero is the least comfortable.


----------



## takotakumi

HUGH JAYNUS said:


> More comfortable. I prefer Ibanez trems over hardtails. Ive played every combination. And nothing beats a blocked ibanez trem. They have the best tension, tuning stability, and comfort. But the zero is the least comfortable.


Completely agree. Trems are the most comfortable to me too, I love my LoPro 7s


----------



## cardinal

The stud spacing is different on the Zero, so you’d have to redrill. I’m not sure if the cavity recess is the same size or not.


----------



## Max77

Hello All, I think this is a fantastic thread.
I bought a 2018 RG450DXB body, which has a 'Standard DL tremolo' cavity.
Would anyone be able to tell me which Ibanez tremolos would fit in its cavity without any wood work?
Thank you kindly


----------



## Viginez

Max77 said:


> Hello All, I think this is a fantastic thread.
> I bought a 2018 RG450DXB body, which has a 'Standard DL tremolo' cavity.
> Would anyone be able to tell me which Ibanez tremolos would fit in its cavity without any wood work?
> Thank you kindly


according to this thread, the gotoh ge1996t or the schaller lockmeister should fit
https://www.jemsite.com/forums/f21/standard-dl-tremolo-replacement-165395.html


----------



## Max77

Thank you for the link. A had seen it too, I just forgot to mention that I wanted an original Ibanez tremolo. I had built another guitar before that has the Edge Pro tremolo. I reluctantly took apart that guitar, and tried the Edge Pro in the Standard DL tremolo cavity, and it almost fit, so I decided to order a new one (I wanted the gold one, and those are rare on the second hand market) for $$$. I just received it. All I think I'll have to do is shave off ~1mm off one side of a little edge in the tremolo cavity below the tremolo (not visible when the tremolo is in place), and it should fit like a glove. The posts that came with the new tremolo are too thick for 450DXB, so instead of resetting them, I'll just buy the thinner posts, and use those with the Edge Pro (the posts are always narrower anyway than the blades of the tremolo, so the difference in girth shouldn't matter).


----------



## Max77

Well, I can confirm that you can fit an Edge Pro into a Standard DL cavity with minimal modifications.
The post mounts for the Edge Pro are a little thicker than that of the Standard DL. You can keep using the Standard DL's posts, or you will have to drill a bit wider holes for the new post mounts (very easy to do if you have used a power drill before). Then all you have to do is shave off ~1-2mms of the guitar's body (I used a Dremel) in two places below the tremolo (not visible at all when the tremolo is in place) to make sure the tremolo block has a clear path, and then it fits like a glove. The whole process takes a few minutes, and looks + works absolutely perfectly when the guitar is assembled.


----------

